# My new puppy



## Sasha & Joy (May 13, 2003)

Here is the new addition to our family, we get to pick here up from our county shelter tomorrow, after her spay surgery The meeting with our 10 yr old GSD Sasha went great, as we expected. I cant wait to get this little girl into our home. She is so thin, you can feel her ribs and every bone down her spine. She is sweet as can be. 








Her name will be Stella
















She's taking Sasha for a walk!!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

She is adorable!!! They look like they will be the best of friends too.
Congratulations!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Absolutely precious!! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

She is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations and thanks for giving a needy dog a home!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a sweetheart!! Beautiful puppy!! Congratulations! 

Now the fun starts!!

Tanya


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

she looks very sweet!
congrats on the new pup!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's beautiful, can't wait to see continues photos and postings after she arrives at your home!


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

GORGEOUS! Any names picked out?


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

How adorable- taking Sasha for a walk!







Congratulations!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Thank you for adopting, she's a gem.







All the best of luck to Stella, Sasha and you.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks so much. Most rescues are fine, and in many respects I find a rescue tends to bond very well and quickly in a final home.


----------



## Sasha & Joy (May 13, 2003)

Well she's home and doing fine! She is so sweet and mellow, she hasnt made a sound. She follows me everwhere which is different for me since Sasha has always been Daddy's girl. Having some trouble getting her to go potty, walking her around the yard for what seemed like hours, finally on our 4th trip outside she pee'd. Probably from being drugged up today. She is getting along with everyone but our little crazy Lola kitty (she hissed and went into hiding). Our old man Tigger (15yr old cat) was giving kisses to her!
Thanks to everyone for your Congrats! We've decided on Sara for her name, Stella just didnt fit her.

I'll keep everyone updated and post pictures soon.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you for adopting Sara from a shelter--and congratulations to Sara on finding herself in a very happy home!


----------



## Sasha & Joy (May 13, 2003)

Sara is very ill, please see my post in the health issues forum.


----------

